# Anyone afraid a panic attack would make you die?



## Cris5 (Aug 19, 2003)

Sometimes I'm afraid if I had a panic attack in a car, or on a plain, or on a train or something I'd do something absolutely nuts like jump out a window...having nothing to do with suicidal tendencies...just trying to escape the situation...anyone ever feel that?


----------



## mdjb6169 (Oct 29, 2004)

you know how they say that with panic attacks you may feel like your going crazy and out of control? here's the sit i have been out a couple times by myself over the past month, all in a mile or so from the house. the other day i drove our car down to my g/f brother's work to drop his off after getting ours out of the shop. it's normally a 5-7 minute drive, and in heavy traffic and all. well, even before i reached any traffic, i felt like i was going to go nuts absolutely nuts. i called my 72 year old father in florida and said, "dad, this is going to sound crazy, but i i'm in the car alone off north ave for the first time in a month and i just needed to hear someone else's voice, ok thanks bye!" poor dad with 2 of 3 adult children with mental illnesses really didn't need a phone call like that, but i needed to find my way through the situation. that helped after i hung up for about a minute. as driving along i just felt way out of myself and really like i was going to lose it, wow, what a feeling. terrifying! and so pathetic. in writing online here, as a faceless screen name, i will admit to you all the crazy **** that was going through my mind. i started talking to myself, saying no, come on mel, just do it, and then ****, tears, why, why, why. i was feeling so alone angry and outraged. my neck and back were sweating, my leg shaking from adrenaline and words coming out of my mouth. my god all in about 3 minutes i called my dad back and asked for my mom. "Mom, i'm in the car driving, trying to do everything i can do from having a full blown panic attack" mom said lets sing together...."dashing through the snow....eventually i caught my breath, and was able to explain of what i understood what was going on. after about 12 minutes with her i was calm and conserved again, and with my destination in sight, i hung up the phone with her. thank god for cell phones and mom's and dad's. the guilt, my age 32 calling mom and dad in a crisis once again. i wish i wasn't this way! prayers to all in the holiday season. mel


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Hi mdjb6169 - My Mother suffers from anxiety disorder and has a hard time driving. Many times she has had to pull over and call her husband even a few times to come and get her. For me panic does not get that bad but I can tell you getting my anxiety under control has greatly improved my life. You not alone many people suffer from panic attacks. Cutting caffeine out of my diet also helps big time. Hang in there.


----------

